# Where did my thread go?



## Mel! (Dec 21, 2006)

Would somebody please point me, in the direction of my korma thread. 
I need to study it some more, but cant seem to find it. . 
I have basically decided on the korma receipe, with the help of the replies i got, to the thread, but want to study the thread some more, just in case i can make it even nicer. 

Mel


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 21, 2006)

here ya go: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/iso-vegetarian-korma-ideas-30198.html?highlight=korma


----------



## Mel! (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks YT!!!!!!!!!

Mel


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 21, 2006)

You`re quite Welcome


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 21, 2006)

Mel, for the future reference, you can always find any of your threads if you go to your public profile, look at the "Forum Info" box at the top left (or below "signature" line), you can open a list of 
1. all your posts.
2. all the threads which you started.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2006)

if it was about negative korma, it may have been pulled...


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 21, 2006)

now now, Play nice!


----------



## buckytom (Dec 21, 2006)

lol yt, couldn't resist the obvious joke.

i'm actually interested in mel's thread. i love a good mixed veggie korma (or is it kormo?)


----------



## XeniA (Dec 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if it was about negative korma, it may have been pulled...


 
   (Can't karma you so I'll have to Three Rolling Smilies you!)


----------



## Mel! (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks Urmaniac

That is useful info
Instrutions, to get to the black hole, where my posts disappear to.

Mel


----------

